# Pot call makers



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 30, 2021)

Anyone of you ever made a call from oak? Was cutting up this spalted oak and thought these would make pretty calls so I cut a few into pot call blanks. If you've made one, whats your opinion on oak as a call?

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Dec 30, 2021)

Not me....but what's the moisture content of these and other blanks you selln?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 30, 2021)

Don't know the mc. Can't find my meter

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Don't know the mc. Can't find my meter


What the heck is wrong with you??? Can't find your meter?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 1, 2022)

Ask Mikey. He saw the shop! I can't hardly walk in there right now. Pitiful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 1, 2022)

And only one reply about the blanks. SMH


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 1, 2022)

These would some purdy pinch bowls @Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trob115 (Jan 7, 2022)

Eric, I've never had any oak blanks to try making pot calls out of. I have seen several people on different forums that love using oak. Those are some pretty blanks. Sorry I'm not much of any help.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Jan 7, 2022)

I made one several years ago… slate surface. Sounded fine to me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Jan 7, 2022)

Found the picture.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jan 7, 2022)

Have never made a game call with anything, much less Oak but from 20 years experience pulling Oak splits from the firewood shed and smacking them together to shake off the debris/snow &/or check that they are dry, I have taken note of interesting acoustic properties. Often rings similar to Maple. Can't hurt to try one and see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 7, 2022)

Ray D said:


> Found the picture.
> 
> View attachment 220473


Must have sounded pretty good to ole tom there too


When I first started turning, I was using anything around and had some water oak firewood. Made some pretty game calls. Sounded pretty good to me

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (Jan 7, 2022)

I found a chunk of wood in an area that I frequently turkey hunt and thought it would be cool to harvest a bird with lumber from his neck of the woods. Didn’t know it at the time but it was oak. @phinds helped me confirm that. I drug it home and proceeded it and turned the call in the picture. I was fortunate enough to harvest that fine tom probably a hundred yards from where I found the wood. That call was retired after that kill. Odd story but kinda fun.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 7, 2022)

That's not an odd story but an awesome one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 8, 2022)

@Eric Rorabaugh What kind of oak are those? Always like to try a new small bowl or two


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 8, 2022)

JR Parks said:


> @Eric Rorabaugh What kind of oak are those? Always like to try a new small bowl or two


Red oak

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 8, 2022)

While oak can be pretty iffy, it at times can present a grain issue depending on the cut. I've made a few pots from
spalted ash which is similar. It wouldn't be my first pick. 
Randy

Reactions: Like 1


----------

